# Motorway toll charges in Spain



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

We are planning a trip to Gib early next year then on to Morocco and we will need to get South pretty quickly so looking at Motorways and costs. I'm finding it difficult to get Motorhome prices (classifications that is) to work out how much it is likely to cost travelling from Perpignon to Gibraltar via the Spanish toll roads. Can anyone point me in the right direction of offer example costs?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Vennwood, I certainly would not go that way. Most of the trucks that regularly go to Morocco, go via Madrid.
Good fast roads!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Try putting your route on www.viamichelin.com and go into the options and tick allow toll roads, this will then give you a rough idea of the cost.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We used to travel this way alot a couple of years ago but now prefer to come through France on the free N10 and then toll free to Gib.

Last time we went our spreadsheet indicates we spent around €195 but of course we did have a large 5 ton tag axle van. Its made up of lots of little tolls which soon mount up.

Instead of the AP7 try the A7 wherever possible as its prettier and you can easily find free camping or campsites dotted along its routes.

This is quite a good web link:
http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/overseas/european_tolls_results.jsp?country=Spain


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies,

This gives me something to work on. What's the difference in price between a car and a 6 ton motor home - anyone know?

We have to go via Carcassonne so I guess the east coast route will be quickest and certainly will use A7 where possible.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Many thanks for the replies,
> 
> This gives me something to work on. What's the difference in price between a car and a 6 ton motor home - anyone know?
> 
> We have to go via Carcassonne so I guess the east coast route will be quickest and certainly will use A7 where possible.


It's a shame you have to go via Carcassonne, I see now why you need to go along the south coast. I wouldn't bother much with the national road, it will be pretty slow!


----------

